# Looking for a Keychain Knife



## BuddTX (Jan 5, 2004)

I am looking for a "Buck" style keychain sized, folding knife. 

For years I have had a Swiss Army Knife, that served me very well, but the blade was just too thin, and the scizzors were not really practicle, although they did work for small projects.

Simple, thin, ARC AAA in length, folding blade, maybe all metal.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Hoghead (Jan 5, 2004)

Maybe something like these from Keychain-Tools (this is the same company as PocketLights)
http://www.keychain-tools.com/knives.asp
I used the Gerber for a few years as a small secondary knife. I quit carrying it because I use the blade on a Leatherman Juice for this now.


----------



## ChrisA (Jan 5, 2004)

I don't know what a "Buck" style knife would look like but Victorinox offers all metal keychain knives too:

Vic Classic SD, Alox 

[image]http://store5.yimg.com/I/knifesite_1770_10106369[/image] 

I'd prefer the Vic Cadet because of the larger blade. It's still easily pocketable because it's very slim and only 3.25 in closed...

[image]http://store5.yimg.com/I/knifesite_1770_9755203[/image]

Chris

edited to add: If you prefer a locking blade, the Spyderco Jester may fit your bill.


----------



## FNG (Jan 5, 2004)

Dont know what the Buck style is but a Spyderco Jester or Ladybug look like good candidates for the keychain. I have a $1 knockoff I use for opening up boxes.

I think they go for $10-$20. 
Spyderco Jester
Spyderco Ladybug


----------



## StoneDog (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm pretty sure he means a plastic/zytel handled lockback with a clip or drop point blade.

I'll second the recommendation for either the Jester or Ladybug. 

The Spyderco Dragonfly is probably the biggest you'd want to put on a keychain, but it's one heck of a useable knife (I've EDC'ed one off and on for _years_). Try to handle as many of the small Spydercos as possible.

Another option is the Al Mar Hawk Ultralight. Also a very, very nice little knife.

Jon


----------



## Skyline (Jan 9, 2004)

Ohhh... keychain knife has to be the Benchmade 310 Benchmite:

http://www.benchmade.com/products/product_detail.asp?model=310






Blade Length: 1.92"
Blade Thickness: 0.08"
Blade Material: 154CM
Blade Hardness: 58-60HRC
Blade Style: Modified Drop-Point
Weight: 1oz.
Clip: No Clip
Lock Mechanism: Levitator™
Overall Length: 4.75"
Closed Length: 2.85"
Sheath Material: sold separately
Class: Blue


----------



## paulr (Jan 9, 2004)

I like that little Benchmade but don't see any attachment point on it for a keychain.


----------



## ZENGHOST (Jan 9, 2004)

How about an Al Mar Osprey?





These are discontinued and on the more expensive side, but NewGraham.com has a black micarta handled one on their site for $57.50 ( click here and scroll down toward the bottom to see it.


----------



## Skyline (Jan 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*paulr said:*
I like that little Benchmade but don't see any attachment point on it for a keychain. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry, I posted pics of the proto without the lanyard hole. Here it is with the lanyard hole:


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 10, 2004)

Have to second the Benchmade 310. Love mine. They're great.


----------



## gadgetboy (Jan 10, 2004)

I've seen a lot of people carry the CRKT P.E.C.K.. 1.88 inch blade, all metal, frame lock. I've seen it for $20. The target near me carries them and I'm really thinking about picking one up. Some of the guys that show their keys in pics here will have the AAA and P.E.C.K on the ring if you look.


----------



## flownosaj (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a simple little Schrade "Clip" point that's lived on my keys for at least 4 years now. Inexpensive, Zetyl handel,lightweight, pretty good blade, one handed opener, liner lock and clip attachment for easy removal.

For $10, this thing can't be beat. It went on a few training missions and was attached to my belt. I broke the clip, so now it's attached to the ring by lanyard.

Schweet....

-Jason


----------



## tsg68 (Jan 12, 2004)

I got a CRKT Wrangler lockback as a freebee with my "Tactical Knives" subsription renewal I know you can probably get them cheaper than on the CRKT site but this will at least give you an idea of what it looks like and the specs. It's a suprisingly nice but simple little lockback similar to a buck design but a little sleeker.

TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## paulr (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks Skyline. I really like that frame lock. $$$$$ though. I sometimes think of getting a keychain knife but it would be a tiny SAK.


----------



## Skyline (Jan 13, 2004)

paulr,

It's not a framelock! It uses the new Levitator lock by McHenry & Williams, inventors of the Axis lock. Yeah, it's pricey isn't it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

http://www.benchmade.com/about_knives/locking_mechanisms.asp




[ QUOTE ]
LEVITATOR™
It's yet another ingenious mechanism from the creative duo of Bill McHenry and Jason Williams. Benchmade has the exclusive patent on the Levitator mechanism. The knife handle scale/liner is cut to create a spring system, which is used to leverage a lock-pin in and out of a notch in the tang of the blade. This spring/pin system effectively locks the blade both in the open and closed positions. Look for it soon in an upcoming Auto-Levitator design… 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Neko2 (Jan 13, 2004)

I really like my Spyderco Jester. It cuts alot bigger than it is.

N2


----------



## kodiak (Jan 13, 2004)

Spyderco Jester!!!!!!!


----------



## dasfx (Jan 13, 2004)

I agree with the Jester. I have a LadyBug and a Jester and I have to say i like the Jester better.

DasFx


----------



## Ratus (Jan 14, 2004)

How about a Kershaw Chive


----------



## BlindTiger (Jan 14, 2004)

I like the Beretta Air light series.


----------



## BuddTX (Jan 15, 2004)

*Found my Keychain Knife, the Spyderco Ladybug!*

Wow, 

So many suggestions, thanks!

This is what I ended up with, the Spyderco Ladybug






Before I saw the new suggestion saying that yall liked the Jester over the Ladybug, I purchased the Ladybug. Love the knife, hate the name!

I have to say that I am very pleased with my decision. I purchased it from www.keychain-tools.com Ladybug Page 

I really like the split blade, ½ smooth, ½ jagged. It fits perfectly on my keychain, it is about a ½inch shorter than my ARC AAA.


----------



## gadgetboy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Found my Keychain Knife, the Spyderco Ladybug!*

Budd, that's a great knife. I saw one yesterday at the store here and thought of your original post. I love spyderco. they're tough man. A friend is working heck of a deal for me on a Gunting--i'm psyched!


----------



## BuddTX (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Found my Keychain Knife, the Spyderco Ladybug!*

Thanks,

My last EDC keychain knife was a Swiss Army Knife, and the blade was so thin, that I was just waiting for it to snap in two. (It never did, but then again, I was careful).

I don't think I will have to worry about snapping my blade with the Spyderco. 

For such a tiny blade (Just under 2 inches), it seems rough and tight and strong.

It matches my ARC AAA Turquoise and my FireFly very well!


----------



## rycen (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Found my Keychain Knife, the Spyderco Ladybug!*

Spyderco just released a jester/photon2 and a ladybug/photon2 combo.They also just started to make full PE and full SE ladybugs


----------



## BuddTX (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Found my Keychain Knife, the Spyderco Ladybug!*

[ QUOTE ]
*rycen said:*
Spyderco just released a jester/photon2 and a ladybug/photon2 combo.They also just started to make full PE and full SE ladybugs 

[/ QUOTE ]

I cannot find them on their web site.

Do you have any info?


----------



## rycen (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Found my Keychain Knife, the Spyderco Ladybug!*

http://www.newgraham.com/spy5.htm


----------



## paulr (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Found my Keychain Knife, the Spyderco Ladybug!*

I've been feeling tempted by that Jester/Photon combo partly because I really like the looks of the Photon in the green housing. But I just know that if I carry a keychain knife, it will get confiscated at an airport sometime when I forget that it's there. Also, my keychain already is too bulky. I even almost removed (gasp!) the Arc AAA, just leaving a Photon.

Anyway, I think my keychain "knife" is going to be a US military P-38 can opener:

http://www.georgia-outfitters.com/page52.shtml

The guys at that link will send you two of them if you send $1.00 in cash. In larger quantities they're 25-35 cents each plus shipping. The P-38 only has 1/2" or so of "blade", but that's plenty for opening boxes or cutting through packing tape, which is what I usually want a keychain knife for. Plus it's strong enough to punch through steel (it's a can opener) and I won't care if it's confiscated. There are, however, a bunch of online sad stories about veterans carrying their GI P-38's for years and years and being sentimentally attached to them, only to get them taken at an airport. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Found my Keychain Knife, the Spyderco Ladybug!*

It's funny you mention these P-38's. I ordered a 25-pack just yesterday, plus a 5-pack of the P-51.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Found my Keychain Knife, the Spyderco Ladybug!*

Hi Guys,

The corners and edges of the p-38 also make a makeshift flat phillips and a straight screwdriver. Carry one with me everywhere.


----------



## Sigman (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Found my Keychain Knife, the Spyderco Ladybug!*

I just picked up a Schrade Simon this past weekend. It's a great keychain knife, can't even tell it's there until you need it! So far I've seen them from $13-$15.


----------



## DieselDave (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Found my Keychain Knife, the Spyderco Ladybug!*

Sigman, that's a good looking little knife for $15. Any retail stores carry it?


----------



## tsg68 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Found my Keychain Knife, the Spyderco Ladybug!*

Dave, I got one of those at Walmart in NM last summer. I don't know if they still carry them though, I think I paid like $12. The one I got had a black powdercoated blade but the frame was silver so it looked a little weird.

Tad


----------



## shankus (Feb 13, 2004)

That Jester does look good. 
Does anyone know where to get one that doesn't charge much for shipping?
The place I saw that accepted paypal charged $6 for shipping.
I like the knife, but $30 just seems too much.


----------



## tsg68 (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Shankus, www.spoonrivercutlery.com has the Jester for $20.95 plus shipping and Walter is a great guy and a member here. I think he might be at SHOT this weekend and not open till tuesday of next week though.

Tad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## paulr (Feb 13, 2004)

tsg, that's still close to $30 including Spoon River's $7.00 minimum shipping charge. It ends up a little lower at New Graham. Best bet is probably go to a gun show and pay cash.

Those knives actually seem to me to be a bit too big for a keychain, especially the Shrade. I wonder what's around that's smaller, besides the P38 can opener. 

Any opinions of the SAK Classic? Are the scissors and nail file worthwhile? I almost bought one today but decided it was bigger than I wanted on my keychain. I may come around on that though.


----------



## tsg68 (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't carry a knife on my keychain. I carry a Swiss Tech Utili-Key. get em at Sears for $10. I have a CRKT PECK which is pretty small but doesn't have an edge guard so I only carry that in a kydex neck rig (and rarely at that). My favorite small blade is the Survivor/Mustang CUTE knife which is also marketed as the Gerber Ridge knife I use it as a money clip. It has a small ridge milled into the handle next to the edge to guard your hand from contacting the blade in the closed position. Gerber has some other little knives on the market now too. CRKT is coming out with a new swing blade knife based on a Van Hoy design that should be pretty cool. The Kershaw chive is cool too, Speed Safe assisted opener.

The Jesters are very small but you aren't gonna find em for less than around $25 retail (you used to be able to get them at shows for around $16-$18 but I haven't seen them that low in like 2 years) or around $20 plus shipping on the internet. Maybe Ebay?

Tad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Sigman (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Found my Keychain Knife, the Spyderco Ladybug!*

[ QUOTE ]
*DieselDave said:*Sigman, that's a good looking little knife for $15. Any retail stores carry it? 

[/ QUOTE ]
--------------------
Dave, I found it out at the base (Elmendorf AFB) in the Base Exchange.


----------



## paulr (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Found my Keychain Knife, the Spyderco Ladybug!*

The Utili-key looks pretty neat, but how do you use the bottle opener without slicing your hand on the knife blade?

Unfortunately none of these small knives seems to have a can opener. I guess that's what the P-38 is for.


----------



## tsg68 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Found my Keychain Knife, the Spyderco Ladybug!*

You don't have to open it all the way to use the bottle opener. I usually just pop it open and then swing the blade portion to 90 degrees then pop the bottle open holding the opener side. 

The screw drivers have come in handy on many occasions too, mostly for tightening sunglass frames up. When I travel I use colored zip ties to close my bags and that way when I pick them up at the baggage claim I know if they have searched it and can check the contents for theft before I leave the airport . I stick a utili-key in the tag holder on the bag and since I cannot carry a knife on the airlines I have something to cut the zip tie off at the hotel. Good System.

Tad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## paulr (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Found my Keychain Knife, the Spyderco Ladybug!*

Thanks. From the picture it looks like using the bottle opener even at 90 degrees would slice your hand, but I'll take your word for it.

Nice trick with the wire ties, but I'd worry about the util-key disappearing from the tag holder. I think I'd put a P-38 there instead /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.


----------



## tsg68 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Found my Keychain Knife, the Spyderco Ladybug!*

You don't use the opener on the key by holding the blade because that is the direction the blade pivots in so you couldn't get any leverage, you hold the philips screwdriver side and pry upward, the tooth on the opener locks under the corrugated part of the cap and you really only need one finger under the philips side to pop a bottle cap off.

I don't think the baggage handlers are all that interested in a $10 utili-key much less know what it is or how to open it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif The little sucker makes short work of 1/4" zip ties too.

Tad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## paulr (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Found my Keychain Knife, the Spyderco Ladybug!*

Well, my P-38 came and I found that it's not too practical to open boxes with, because of the angle the blade sticks out at, plus the edge is just not sharp enough. I could probably sharpen it with a file, but there's obvious reasons not to do that. So much for that idea. 

Maybe I'll get one of those Utilikeys. I looked at an SAK Classic and was surprised at how large it seemed. The other knives discussed here (Ladybug/Jester, LST, etc.) are all of comparable size so I'm not sure I want one on my keys.


----------



## shankus (Feb 21, 2004)

I got a Jester on ebay for $18 shipped, if I can ever get the pinhead to answer his email, with his paypal address.

I also recently won a Columbia River Rollock, it's on the way.
It's larger than the Jester, by quite a bit, but it does have a lanyard hole, and I carry my keys on a carabiner anyway.


----------



## tsg68 (Feb 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*shankus said:*
I got a Jester on ebay for $18 shipped, if I can ever get the pinhead to answer his email, with his paypal address.

I also recently won a Columbia River Rollock, it's on the way.
It's larger than the Jester, by quite a bit, but it does have a lanyard hole, and I carry my keys on a carabiner anyway. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah, ebay comes through again, glad to hear you can still get a Jester for $18 somewhere, Shankus! Did they have any of the pink ones listed? I got a blue Delica in VG-10 for my wife and while she loves the thing I can't get her to remember to carry it all the time, so I thought if I get her a pink Jester and put it on her keychain she'd never forget it, but pink is hard to come by now! I wish they'd have still made the pink Delicas when I bought hers she'd have never fogotten it, woulda been too "cute"!

Tad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## rycen (Feb 22, 2004)

Where did you get a blue Delica in VG-10?I thought they were only made in ATS 55 and G2 steel.


----------



## tsg68 (Feb 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*rycen said:*
Where did you get a blue Delica in VG-10?I thought they were only made in ATS 55 and G2 steel. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It was an ' 02 edition, I either got it from Knifeworks, Bladeart or 1StopKnifeshop. I can't remember, but I think they are likely all sold out by now.

Tad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## rycen (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info.I would like to get one but I already have more spydes than my fair share.


----------



## shankus (Feb 22, 2004)

I saw pink ones on ebay, but the fellow I got mine from had only one, a black serrated. All his other stuff was gun related.

I think I remember sellers calling the pink "fushia", so if you search, try fushia, as well as pink in the search engine.


----------



## tsg68 (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks, Shankus!

Tad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## rycen (Feb 24, 2004)

Tad,
here is a pink Spyderco Jester Plain edge blade 

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=293570


----------



## tsg68 (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks Rycen, I gave it a shot but he wanted $5 Shipping plus $1 in Paypal fees on top of the asking price so I passed on it. I really appreciate the effort though! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Tad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## shankus (Feb 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*shankus said:*
I...recently won a Columbia River Rollock, it's on the way.
It's larger than the Jester, by quite a bit, but it does have a lanyard hole, and I carry my keys on a carabiner anyway. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I got the Rollock today. 
Avoid it like the plague. 
The whole idea behind the deployment of the blade, is a gimmick, and doesn't work for 5h1t.

It is extremely awkward opening the knife with one hand, and is impossible to close one-handed.
The lanyard attachment point of the knife is PLASTIC. 
Can you beleive that? I can't. 
So I'll say it again. 
*PLASTIC.*

I like the quality of the knife for the price, but it is all frill, and very little function.
Also, made in Taiwan. Not what I expected from a company called Columbia River Knife and Tool Works.
----------------------------------------------------

O.K., I got that out of my system.

The bozo I won the Jester from finally sent me his paypal address, so I'm looking forward to getting a quality, functional knife to hang on the carabiner.
I feel like it's a sure thing, since so many of you speak highly of it.
I also won an auction for a Spyderco Sharpmaker yesterday, and I'm looking forward to trying that out, as well.

I'll keep you guys posted...


----------



## BlindedByTheLite (Feb 24, 2004)

right, i was surprised when i saw that my CRKT M16-03 said "Taiwan" in very very very small print on the blade too!


----------



## tsg68 (Feb 24, 2004)

All CRKT's stuff is made in Taiwan but most of it's alright stuff. The great thing about them is they do collaborative lines that pay the custom guys some supplemental income and give them the credit. My Lightfoot M1 by them rocks but it's a bit big and heavy for most people. I want to get their Hammond Cruiser it's gonna be a cool knife. I almost got a handmade Jim Hammond Cruiser last year (I fondled it a few times for around a month and it'd been there six) but it was gone when I went back for it!

I think the Rollox action is a Blackie Collins design, while he designed some decent Gerber stuff back in the day (like the Bolt Action, a nice knife and my first knife over $35) I think he relies alot on gimmick these days. Sorry to hear it's a POS.

There aren't many companies that manufacture their entire lines here anymore, the competition is just to stiff in the low to mid range stuff to go the distance on US manufacture. Some great stuff here and there, Though. I just don't like the copycat crap knives made overseas that are stolen from designers and makers, they're cheap, dangerous and unethical.

I heard the Sharpmaker is a good deal though. Lot's of info on it in the knife forum sites.


----------



## paulr (Feb 24, 2004)

Any further opinions on the tiny Gerber? It looks like the smallest of these knives, and I like the blade profile better than the Spydercos. (I like the Benchmite the best, but it's bigger and much more expensive).

Also, don't the Spydercos also have plastic lanyard holes? Is that really a problem?


----------



## shankus (Feb 25, 2004)

It is a problem for me. I just don't like it. This piece is held in with the screws that hold the pocket clip on. It could have easily been steel.






So, there is no steel inside the area of the lanyard hole in the jester?





After messing with this rollock for a couple of hours, I can close it in one hand. With the locking lever depressed, and the blade held vertically, with some jiggling and shaking, I can get it to release.
I requires changing my grip on the knife twice.


----------



## tsg68 (Feb 25, 2004)

Paul, which Gerber are you talking about? The Ridge is bigger than the Jester. There are some other inexpensive small Gerbers on the market as well, all are made in Taiwan like the CRKT's, which one do you mean?

Shankus, the entire handle of the Jester is FRN, same with the Delica and the Endura knives. It is a very tough polymer, so I doubt the hole would be easy to wear out even on a keyring. The cool thing about the larger knives is that the barrel bolt that holds the pocket clip on is actually bored through to make it a lanyard hole as well, pretty cool!

If you plan on keeping the Rollox knife, you could always make a new tail piece out of aluminum using the plastic as a template.

Tad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## paulr (Feb 25, 2004)

Gerber Microlight LST:
http://www.keychain-tools.com/gb_mllst.asp


----------



## tsg68 (Feb 25, 2004)

Paul, cool, nice little knife.

Tad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## kakster (Feb 26, 2004)

Just took delivery of a couple of these beauties :





Titanium handles with VG10 slipjoint blade, *BUT* no lanyard/keyring attachment points. Im currently trying to source a kydex sheath for it.
AG Russell Ultimate Penknife


----------



## paulr (Feb 26, 2004)

I like that, but IMO it *really* needs a keychain hole. What's the little bottle that the glowring is attached to?


----------



## rycen (Feb 26, 2004)

Titanium handles with VG10 for 20 bucks THAT IS A GREAT DEAL!


----------



## kakster (Feb 26, 2004)

The glowring is attached to a Windmill JP2 lighter. The gas input valve is hidden away under that screw-on cap.


----------



## cosco (Feb 27, 2004)

I have this in orange color. The handles are aluminium color anodized. Have been wearing it on keyring for few months and it is pretty worn on edges. Not like the ARC AAA /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Stil like the knife.
http://www.buckknives.com/catalog/detail/154/238


----------

